# Stroke in hamster?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have a robo, she is 1 year 11 months old and last night when she came out of her house her eyes were half closed and her fur looked all messed up (like she had a bad fur day), she had some food then on her way back to bed she fell over, shook, went still then got up and acting slightly drunk went back to bed. 

Could this have been a stroke? Anything I can do for her?

She has a two level cage and has spent the last two weeks on the top level where her food etc is, I haven't seen her go down to the lower level. I'm worried she's dying  .


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

I know this is a very late reply but this sounds rather similar to our Syrian when she had a stroke so it is a possibility (although probably need more info before could say with any certainty).

How is she now, @Animallover26 ?

I don't want to volunteer any more info in case not relevant, as your post was a while ago, but if you have any questions and I can help at all feel free to ask away.

Hope all ok.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wee T said:


> I know this is a very late reply but this sounds rather similar to our Syrian when she had a stroke so it is indeed a possibility. How is she now, @Animallover26 ?
> 
> I don't want to volunteer any more info in case not relevant, as your post was a while ago, but if you have any questions and I can help at all feel free to ask away.
> 
> Hope all ok.


Thank you for your reply Wee T 

Amazingly she is still with me, I haven't witnessed any more strokes but I am still concerned about her, I don't really know how to describe it, to someone that doesn't know her she seems fine, but _something _isn't right but I don't know what.
There are days were it doesn't look like she has taken any food, her sand bath is hardly used, she is sleeping in the upper section more, she is slower than she used to be (I can pick her up and handle her where only a week previous that wasn't possible) and her fur doesn't seem to be as well kept sometimes and I'm sure she appears smaller (however I've been told I'm imagining it so can't be sure).

Just not sure what, if anything, I could do for her.

Edit to add: The other day she was making a noise, like chattering, she has never made it before and it was pretty loud, I'm worried something is wrong.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi animallover, I know little about Robos (goodness I'm not even an expert on Syrians by any means as our Shinx was our one and only hammie) so I imagine you will know much more than me so anything I say is based on my limited experience so don't treat it as gospel...but if it's any use to you...even just a bit of support.

It could be that your wee one had a stroke but has recovered fairly well. Recovery varies and it's good that yours is eating, albeit not as much. 

The reduced appetite and the changes could be down to her age as much as stroke. 

I know with Shinx her apparent 'old age' came on very suddenly. Ate and exercised less and slept much more. Coat changes and muscle wasting can occur with age possibly explaining her looking smaller. 

If there are concerns about mobility and them over doing it post-stroke/in old age they recommend removing the wheel from the cage but we found that wasn't necessary with Shinx as she just stopped using it. Didn't even attempt it after her stroke.

Whether it's change due to stroke or due to age you'd be pretty much doing the same things and I'm sure you're doing it anyway - keep her comfortable, let her rest, monitor diet, keep cage and toilet areas clean (we spot cleaned more and avoided unnecessary big cage cleans while she was still recovering because her rest was much more important). 

We kept a good eye on her food and water intake. After the stroke she initially couldn't eat/drink or move much so we offered water via syringe and small amounts of baby food. 

She recovered well and was able to drink and eat independently after about a week - we couldn't believe how much she picked up after we thought we'd lost her. 



We did notice that, even after recovery, she much preferred soft, wet food like mashed banana and baby food to her usual food. I think some oldies might prefer it. 

I'd imagine you're looking after her well - I remember you giving me advice when we got our Shinx and I hadn't a notion! 

Of course if you've any concerns you should ring your vet. 

Don't panic, you'll be doing all you can. Just offer lovely restful, oldie care like we all hope to get one day and she'll thank you for it! 

Sorry this has ended up garbled - typing amongst chaos.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Ah, just seen re the chattering. 

Hmm. Shinx only chattered a little the night she had the stroke so I'm not sure...

Maybe give your vet a wee ring? That can be a sign she's possibly agitated about something so might be worth running everything you've said by them. 

I know with Shinx we didn't go running to the vet as it would have stressed her more and we could keep her more comfortable at home but if you're still concerned and it's not just slowing down with age I would give a wee ring - even just to settle yourself.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh and I meant to say we adjusted the cage lay out a bit too. Not so much as to alarm her but we did take ladders and platforms out so she couldn't go to upper levels in case she fell. 

The old woman did better with a bungalow lay out all on one level. 


I know it can be hard to see them get older - as I said Shinx seemed to age very suddenly and it was a shock but I'm happy that with good care they're comfortable and content enough, even if it can be hard for us to see. Take care of yourself and enjoy your time with her.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you very much @Wee T 

I'll start spot cleaning more to avoid having to disturb her to do the big cleans too often.

I have been considering getting her some baby food, so think I will go ahead and get her some.

Think I'll speak to a vet on Monday as the chattering is really concerning me.

Again thank you, you've been very helpful and given me some things to think about / do.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Saw her this morning and she was really struggling to go up her ladder 
Watching her it looks like she has lost some of the strength in her back legs  She is still walking fine, she just seems to have lost the ability to jump and as just mentioned, finding it harder to use her ladder


----------

